# Tragedy - Mexico City Metro Rail



## WWW (May 4, 2021)

What We Know About the Mexico City Train Crash (msn.com) 

Elevated Metro Line in Mexico City collapsed


----------



## VentureForth (May 4, 2021)

Tragic


----------



## Cal (May 4, 2021)

I saw it on the news this morning, terrible incident.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 4, 2021)

WWW said:


> What We Know About the Mexico City Train Crash (msn.com)
> 
> Elevated Metro Line in Mexico City collapsed


----------



## VentureForth (May 4, 2021)

Seems to be just cheap, shoddy concrete work. No excuse.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 5, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> Seems to be just cheap, shoddy concrete work. No excuse.


Mexico is infamous for corruption as most know. The "Mordida" is away of life, and Government officials depend on these payoffs to "sign off" on construction, since they only make a out $600 a month.

Also earthquakes are a Regular occurrence in Mexico City, as are sink holes since the water has mostly been pumped out from underground.

Most buildings in downtown Mexico City are sinking, the National Cathederal being the best example of this.

Mexican Cement, Rebar and Steel arent known for high quality, in fact most structures in Mexico wouldnt pass inspection here in the States, and Maintence is generally a "hit and miss" thing once projects are constructed.


----------



## WWW (May 5, 2021)

I think I read that Mexico City rests on an ancient caldera with a spongy swamp like terra un-firma unsuitable for any structure.
Then add the unscrupulous building contractors and business as usual is a recipe for disaster.
Building structures in an known earthquake fault zone without regard to safe guards is criminal.

Again so sad that human life is wasted because of greed and perhaps very bad planning !


----------



## VentureForth (May 6, 2021)

WWW said:


> I think I read that Mexico City rests on an ancient caldera with a spongy swamp like terra un-firma unsuitable for any structure.
> Then add the unscrupulous building contractors and business as usual is a recipe for disaster.
> Building structures in an known earthquake fault zone without regard to safe guards is criminal.
> 
> Again so sad that human life is wasted because of greed and perhaps very bad planning !


When I lived in New Mexico, a brand new house we bought started sinking. We inquired with a lawyer who said our home was built on a sandy aluvian plain. He reiterated that you can build a house on quick sand, but it has to be engineered for quicksand.


----------



## WWW (May 6, 2021)

Where was that in NM - I thought that NM was all high desert - stable terrain ?
Quick Sand only something found in "B" Hollywood movies ! LOL !

Getting back to Mexico City woe be the builders and engineers who used short cuts - inferior working materials
and design with little of no compensation for the earthquake prone soil.

In the USA we too have our harkening with bridges and roads needing desperate repairs and RxR tracks also.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 6, 2021)

WWW said:


> Where was that in NM - I thought that NM was all high desert - stable terrain ?
> Quick Sand only something found in "B" Hollywood movies ! LOL !


----------



## VentureForth (May 11, 2021)

WWW said:


> Where was that in NM - I thought that NM was all high desert - stable terrain ?
> Quick Sand only something found in "B" Hollywood movies ! LOL !


Was no joke. Almost lost my house until builder bought it back. It's sandy high desert which is extremely susceptible to liquefaction during their extreme monsoon rains.

Similarly, Mexico is built on massive aquifers. These aquifers are not being replenished and the ground is sinking in varying places at varying speeds. So I kinda go back on my initial statement of shoddy workmanship, though proper engineering and subsequent inspections could have prevented such a catastrophic loss.


----------

